# Air Intake Issues #1 - 2013 X5 i50



## Archnawan (Jul 9, 2020)

So I have an engine light that kept coming and going and reading "running rich" on the code reader. Been on steady now for awhile and I just found a hose broken that may be the issue. It's #1 in the diagram below and obviously need to be replaced. Question is should I replace both sides or even all four parts while doing this one?

Seems like many places sell kits with both connectors or just all 4 pieces but wondering if people think its worth
extra effort to do all or just the broken one? Also if anyone can point to a good utube or other guide for this that would be great!


----------



## Archnawan (Jul 9, 2020)

Nvm, found it myself.

Posting in case anyone else needs -


----------

